# Fredericton River



## Num One (May 8, 2010)

Hi

This is one of my pictures that I have taken.







I hope you be satisfied with it

waiting your comments


----------



## Antarctican (May 8, 2010)

A lovely shot. It's been many years since I've been in Fredericton, and this brings back pleasant memories. 

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing more of your pics


----------



## Num One (May 8, 2010)

Antarctican said:


> A lovely shot. It's been many years since I've been in Fredericton, and this brings back pleasant memories.
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing more of your pics



Welcome brother

I see you love Fredericton, so I'll take many shoots for Fredericton and I'll post them 

Thank you for your comment


----------

